

A GPU Approach to Path Finding (2014) - adamnemecek
http://nullprogram.com/blog/2014/06/22/

======
jokoon
He used a fragment shader, it's not designed for that, but it does the job
pretty well and it's not so dirty.

I wish I was fluent in shaders...

